# Finnish Teenager Emma Kimilainen Tests for Audi DTM Squad



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Finnish racing up-and-comer Emma Kimilainen confirmed to MTV3 that she will soon test with Audi Sport's DTM squad. Audi has had a rich history with female drivers, from Michele Mouton in '80s rallying efforts, to Tamara Vidali piloting an A4 quattro in the German STW series in the '90s. More recently, Vanina Ickx has campaigned at the wheel of an Audi in the DTM, and now the team is said to be searching for another female driver and Kimilainen is on that list.
Read more here...
http://www.crash.net/motorspor....html


----------



## areku_x (Mar 3, 2004)

sounds kewl, girls do love audi's.


----------

